# Driving licence



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sudden thought in the middle of the night, *if* I decide the best thing for me to do is come back to England to live what happens with my driving licence which is a German licence and valid until about 2033.
I expect I will need to jump through all the hoops for over 70 renewals for a UK licence won't I?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

https://www.gov.uk/driving-nongb-licence

This might help?

Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats just one of dozens of changes you will have to make Jan. I keep trying to explain this to my wife in the event I drop off me perch and she says she will be in the next boat back.
Hope you kept your UK bank account and CC.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thats just one of dozens of changes you will have to make Jan. I keep trying to explain this to my wife in the event I drop off me perch and she says she will be in the next boat back.
> Hope you kept your UK bank account and CC.
> 
> Ray.


Yes Ray, I kept the UK bank account.



Ozzyjohn said:


> https://www.gov.uk/driving-nongb-licence
> 
> This might help?
> 
> ...


Thanks John, Looks as if I have 3 years before I need to change it. Worded rather strangely I thought.

If you were 67 or older when you became a resident, you can drive on your EU licence for 3 years after that point.

You can exchange your EU licence for a GB licence when you can't drive on it anymore.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

More deep joy for many of the expats who may be hit do hard by the exit and for whom every representation has been ignored by those determined on the cheapest exit possible.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m hoping we may yet agree an exit deal with the EU Dave 

It’s in both Britain and the EU interest to do so 

We shall have to wait a bit longer and see 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sure that, somewhere, there is a forum dedicated to ex pat returnees. There are certainly lots of ex pat forums in Spain and France where people who have been through the experience help others just starting on their journey. I think Citizens Advice might well be a useful resource?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I no longer drive

I can’t get in or out of the car unless the door is fully open, and normal parking space precludes that 

Until recently with constant flare ups I no longer went out anyway

The flare ups are controlled now, just the arthritis and stiffness to contend with

So I’ve applied for a disabled driving badge 

I’ll know by the end of Jan or there about if I’ve got one

Meanwhile tomorrow I go to disabled cycling to learn how to ride a tricycle 

And how soon I can remove my L plates for the safety of other road users 

Sandra


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

aldra said:


> So I've applied for a disabled driving badge
> 
> I'll know by the end of Jan or there about if I've got one
> 
> ...


Good luck with both of your quests Sandra - both will give you degrees of greater freedom.

Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> I am sure that, somewhere, there is a forum dedicated to ex pat returnees. There are certainly lots of ex pat forums in Spain and France where people who have been through the experience help others just starting on their journey. I think Citizens Advice might well be a useful resource?


Any links Pat as all I seem to find is ex pats coming to France forums? Not that I want to return but just see whats being said.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No, Ray, sorry. I was just supposing that people would have set them up. We have a high Polish ex pat community and would assume that they find out about our system somehow. They seem to integrate fairly seamlessly. Of course it may be that their employers help them through the system and work colleagues fill in the blanks.

When my niece returned from a spell living abroad her main problem was getting a bank account. She could not produce official letters with her name and address on them. As she lived with her parents anyway most official documents were in their name. It all worked out in the end but was a pain at the time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No problem with my bank account Pat as I still have the one we´ve had for years and it looks as if I won´t have trouble with driving licence for 3 years if I read it properly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think having a bank account will open lots of doors.
I was wondering about the NHS. They often ask if you have been resident in the country for the last six months. They have never asked us to prove it .
When we consulted a solicitor, recently, they asked us to bring in official documents with our name and address on (like Council Tax etc). We had dealt with them before! I think that is where ex pats find obstacles. 
Transferring any paperwork to a uk address as soon as you can, even if it is a temporary one, might be wise?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I think having a bank account will open lots of doors.
> I was wondering about the NHS. They often ask if you have been resident in the country for the last six months. They have never asked us to prove it .
> When we consulted a solicitor, recently, they asked us to bring in official documents with our name and address on (like Council Tax etc). We had dealt with them before! I think that is where ex pats find obstacles.
> Transferring any paperwork to a uk address as soon as you can, even if it is a temporary one, might be wise?


All this will be sorted quite easily I am sure Pat, I have a brother or nieces who´s address I will be able to use. The NHS should not be any trouble as I am a fully paid up member :grin2:
the arrangement we have here will just be reversed surely.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are over 66 and in receipt of the UK State Pension, then you may well have received the same letter that we did from the NHS Business Services Authority which clearly states that if you are in that position then you have the right to make full use of the NHS services.

They suggest that if you have had an S1 that you contact the appropriate DWP (Overseas Dept.) and request a duplicate S1 AND a UK EHIC Card. If you carry these with you when seeking NHS services then that suffices instead of proof of UK residency.

It took us two weeks to get those materials from the DWP and so far we have not been asked for them. Sadly I have had need to use the NHS twice since Christmas and have not encountered any problems.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear you need medical treatment be it in France or England Dave, If you want us to know why you´ll tell us so I won´t pry.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> I think having a bank account will open lots of doors.
> I was wondering about the NHS. They often ask if you have been resident in the country for the last six months. They have never asked us to prove it .
> When we consulted a solicitor, recently, they asked us to bring in official documents with our name and address on (like Council Tax etc). We had dealt with them before! I think that is where ex pats find obstacles.
> Transferring any paperwork to a uk address as soon as you can, even if it is a temporary one, might be wise?


And get onto the Electoral Role somewhere.!!!!!! Thats the key to all doors.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> So sorry to hear you need medical treatment be it in France or England Dave, If you want us to know why you´ll tell us so I won´t pry.


Labyrynthitis started suddenly on New Year's Day, very unpleasant and sadly have been told it could take weeks rather than days to sort out, medication reduces nausea but also precludes driving ftb.

So Shank's Pony for me, taking one grandson to school, sadly without dog as it means walking across a field that is currently full of sheep..... so he stays and watches while I walk across what HE considers to be "his garden" so why should he not go in with these large furry dogs ? 🤣. 🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Put him on lead Dave?
Sandra


----------

